# Ho tradito per convenienza



## Killerina (23 Febbraio 2018)

Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
Dopo un colloquio col prete che ci ha sposati che gli ha chiesto di raffreddare un po’ lo spirito prima di decidere il da farsi mio marito è ancora a casa. Abbiamo una bimba di 3 anni e mezzo.
Ovviamente si è tolto la fede.
Ovviamente sono a pezzi e mi merito di esserlo.
Non ho scusanti ma so che ho fatto quel che ho fatto per migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
Non so che fare. Amo lui e amo la nostra famiglia.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2018)

almeno hai ottenuto quell'aiuto sul lavoro?


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Mi spiace per come ti senti... 
non è una bella situazione.

Non si capisce bene dal tuo racconto se ti sei proposta, pensando di ottenere un avanzamento nel lavoro, o se ci ha provato il lui della situazione.

Se è il secondo caso potrebbe essere molestia o abuso di potere.. anche perché leggendo mi dai l’impressione di una che ha subìto.

magari sbaglio.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2018)

In effetti cambia a seconda che ti sei proposta o sei stata costretta.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (23 Febbraio 2018)

Brutta storia


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma Lei per caso è un'attrice e fa Argento di cognome ...?


Aspetterei a inquadrare.

Decisamente ci sono pochi elementi....


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Brutta storia


Si, brutta.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
> Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
> Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
> Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
> ...


Sei stata sottoposta a ricatto o ti sei proposta tu?
Credo che anche questo possa fare la differenza davanti a tuo marito.


----------



## Frithurik (23 Febbraio 2018)

Il vero verme e' lui.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sei stata sottoposta a ricatto o ti sei proposta tu?
> Credo che anche questo possa fare la differenza davanti a tuo marito.


onestamente credo che la differenza sia poca.   anche se le fosse stato proposto, ha accettato.   avrebbe potuto avvisare il marito e non l'ha fatto.


----------



## danny (23 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> onestamente credo che la differenza sia poca.   anche se le fosse stato proposto, ha accettato.   *avrebbe potuto avvisare il marito e non l'ha fatto*.


Questo è vero.


----------



## Killerina (23 Febbraio 2018)

Poco cambia. Mi sono ritrovata nella situazione e ho deciso di approfittarne per trarne vantaggio. Ho capito il suo debole per me e ho voluto giocarmi la carta,schifandomi da sola ma davvero per cercare di migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
E ora invece ho peggiorato tutto.


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Poco cambia. Mi sono ritrovata nella situazione e ho deciso di approfittarne per trarne vantaggio. Ho capito il suo debole per me e ho voluto giocarmi la carta,schifandomi da sola ma davvero per cercare di migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
> E ora invece ho peggiorato tutto.


ripeto la domanda: almeno il vantaggio sul lavoro lo hai ottenuto o no?


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Poco cambia. Mi sono ritrovata nella situazione e ho deciso di approfittarne per trarne vantaggio. Ho capito il suo debole per me e ho voluto giocarmi la carta,schifandomi da sola ma davvero per cercare di migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
> E ora invece ho peggiorato tutto.


quindi nessuna attenuante: puttana, hai fatto la puttana.


----------



## Killerina (23 Febbraio 2018)

Perplesso: ancora non so
Francoff: ti ringrazio per avermi insegnato il francesismo di “prostituta” come mi sono auto definita, non lo conoscevo


----------



## delfino curioso (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
> Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
> Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
> Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
> ...


....esiste una parola che si chiama "dignità".
penso che tuo marito preferiva mangiare "pane e cipolle".


----------



## Killerina (23 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ....esiste una parola che si chiama "dignità".
> penso che tuo marito preferiva mangiare "pane e cipolle".


Non si trattava di una questione economica. Si trattava di tempo da dedicare alla famiglia. Che credo valga più del denaro


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Poco cambia. Mi sono ritrovata nella situazione e ho deciso di approfittarne per trarne vantaggio. Ho capito il suo debole per me e ho voluto giocarmi la carta,schifandomi da sola ma davvero per cercare di migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
> E ora invece ho peggiorato tutto.


Per come la vedo io non hai alibi.
Non quella dell'innamoramento momentaneo, non quella dell'attrazione sessuale, non quella (già labile) di una crisi personale.
Però almeno non ti nascondi dietro motivazioni di 'circostanza' sicuramente più convenienti.
Ed è già qualcosa.


----------



## Lostris (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Poco cambia. Mi sono ritrovata nella situazione e ho deciso di approfittarne per trarne vantaggio. Ho capito il suo debole per me e ho voluto giocarmi la carta,schifandomi da sola ma davvero per cercare di migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
> E ora invece ho peggiorato tutto.


È un movente che proprio non riesco a comprendere..

come ha fatto tuo marito a scoprirlo?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Poco cambia. Mi sono ritrovata nella situazione e ho deciso di approfittarne per trarne vantaggio. Ho capito il suo debole per me e ho voluto giocarmi la carta,schifandomi da sola ma davvero per cercare di migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
> E ora invece ho peggiorato tutto.


Quindi non ti è piaciuto?

Al di là del resto....

Ti facevi schifo come persona, oppure ti faceva schifo quel che facevi fisicamente?


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Perplesso: ancora non so
> Francoff: ti ringrazio per avermi insegnato il francesismo di “prostituta” come mi sono auto definita, non lo conoscevo


in che senso ancora non lo sai?   se hai ottenuto quel vantaggio che speravi, lo sai subito, non è che fai una roba con pagamento a 90 giorni


----------



## Jim Cain (23 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> in che senso ancora non lo sai?   se hai ottenuto quel vantaggio che speravi, lo sai subito, non è che fai una roba con pagamento a 90 giorni


----------



## Hellseven (23 Febbraio 2018)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> View attachment 13486


:rotfl:


----------



## Killerina (23 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> in che senso ancora non lo sai?   se hai ottenuto quel vantaggio che speravi, lo sai subito, non è che fai una roba con pagamento a 90 giorni


Ancora non lo so. Punto. Senza ironizzare sul pagamento a 90 giorni.


----------



## tullio (23 Febbraio 2018)

*calma*

Ok, hai sbagliato. Lo sai ed è inutile che ti crocifiggi per questo. Questo sbaglio ti perseguiterà nella vita e ciò è una pena più che sufficiente.
Ora devi invece rimediare il rimediabile. Chiudi, ovviamente, ogni rapporto con il tipo. A costo di lasciare il lavoro. E parli a tuo marito. E lo lasci parlare: deve sfogarsi con te. Ti stendi a tappetino e ti fai dire tutto. Non solo perché te lo meriti (questo oramai è irrilevante) ma perché farà bene a lui. Ti tieni la fede e accetti tutto ma proprio tutto. Ti tieni la fede anche se ti lascia. Perché hai lui ma hai anche il figlio. Se non salvi il ruolo di moglie devi salvare quello di madre. Accetterai tutto da tuo marito tranne che metta in discussione questo ruolo. lo fai parlare e da parte tua dici una sola cosa: che lo ami.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## spleen (23 Febbraio 2018)

tullio ha detto:


> Ok, hai sbagliato. Lo sai ed è inutile che ti crocifiggi per questo. Questo sbaglio ti perseguiterà nella vita e ciò è una pena più che sufficiente.
> Ora devi invece rimediare il rimediabile. Chiudi, ovviamente, ogni rapporto con il tipo. A costo di lasciare il lavoro. E parli a tuo marito. E lo lasci parlare: deve sfogarsi con te. Ti stendi a tappetino e ti fai dire tutto. Non solo perché te lo meriti (questo oramai è irrilevante) ma perché farà bene a lui. Ti tieni la fede e accetti tutto ma proprio tutto. Ti tieni la fede anche se ti lascia. Perché hai lui ma hai anche il figlio. Se non salvi il ruolo di moglie devi salvare quello di madre. Accetterai tutto da tuo marito tranne che metta in discussione questo ruolo. lo fai parlare e da parte tua dici una sola cosa: che lo ami.
> In bocca al lupo.


Quoto, in bocca al lupo anche da parte mia.
Capita nella vita di commettere gravi errori, purtroppo. Cercare di rimediare è tutto quello che resta.


----------



## francoff (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Perplesso: ancora non so
> Francoff: ti ringrazio per avermi insegnato il francesismo di “prostituta” come mi sono auto definita, non lo conoscevo


Perché hai scelto proprio questo nickname ?


----------



## Blaise53 (23 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Perché hai scelto proprio questo nickname ?


Bella domanda


----------



## Farabrutto (23 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> È un movente che proprio non riesco a comprendere..
> 
> come ha fatto tuo marito a scoprirlo?


Domanda intetessante... Inutile perdersi in giudizi morali. Mi sembra che già tu sia abbastanza dura con te stessa. Ma se è stata una tantum... Come ha fatto a scoprirlo? Oppure sei crollata e hai confessato tutto in preda al rimorso....
C'è una bella differenza tra una confessione spontanea ed essere scoperti 

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4X utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## perplesso (23 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ancora non lo so. Punto. Senza ironizzare sul pagamento a 90 giorni.


  non stavo ironizzando.   voglio che tu punti lo sguardo sul fatto che hai combinato tutto sto casino per un qualcosa che ancora non sai se avrai e che devi pregare il tuo dio (se ne hai uno) che non venga mai fuori come lo hai ottenuto, perchè i colleghi possono essere molto più crudeli di quanto possa essere tuo marito.  rischiare di mandare a scatafascio la tua vita e la tua famiglia senza avere la certezza di almeno conseguire il risultato, non è una roba da prostitute, ma da fulminate.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
> Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
> Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
> Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
> ...


Non andresti presa a calci in culo perché ti sei scopata quell'altro, andresti presa a calci in culo perché non te la sei saputa gestire. La Vera mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di tuo marito mica è il tradimento. È il fatto che non hai saputo tenere i casini lontani da casa.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Non si trattava di una questione economica. Si trattava di tempo da dedicare alla famiglia. Che credo valga più del denaro


Non peso  sia un motivo "migliore".
Ma ognuno ha i suoi "valori".


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non stavo ironizzando.   voglio che tu punti lo sguardo sul fatto che hai combinato tutto sto casino per un qualcosa che ancora non sai se avrai e che devi pregare il tuo dio (se ne hai uno) che non venga mai fuori come lo hai ottenuto, perchè i colleghi possono essere molto più crudeli di quanto possa essere tuo marito.  rischiare di mandare a scatafascio la tua vita e la tua famiglia senza avere la certezza di almeno conseguire il risultato, non è una roba da prostitute, ma da fulminate.


Concordo, ma può anche essere che ci sia stato un "duplice" interesse....


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
> Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
> Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
> Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
> ...


 sai mi è difficile pensare di far sesso con una persona senza alcuna attrazione. 
Hai avuto , come si dice, un bel pelo sullo stomaco.
Calcolatrice senza scrupoli


----------



## Blaise53 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai mi è difficile pensare di far sesso con una persona senza alcuna attrazione.
> Hai avuto , come si dice, un bel pelo sullo stomaco.
> Calcolatrice senza scrupoli


Dai ha solo pagato per avere.


----------



## The guardian (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Non si trattava di una questione economica. Si trattava di tempo da dedicare alla famiglia. Che credo valga più del denaro


 ...rischiando di rovinare la famiglia per dare più tempo alla famiglia...
ma come ti ha beccato tuo marito?
pensavo che ci si facesse chiavare dal superiore solo per soldi...non per tempo da dedicare alla famiglia


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> non stavo ironizzando.   voglio che tu punti lo sguardo sul fatto che hai combinato tutto sto casino per un qualcosa che ancora non sai se avrai e che devi pregare il tuo dio (se ne hai uno) che non venga mai fuori come lo hai ottenuto, perchè i colleghi possono essere molto più crudeli di quanto possa essere tuo marito.  rischiare di mandare a scatafascio la tua vita e la tua famiglia senza avere la certezza di almeno conseguire il risultato, non è una roba da prostitute, ma da fulminate.


Ti quoto con furore .....


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

*Oh...*

Ha sbagliato.

E' evidente che ha sbagliato, e lo riconosce.

Certi giudizi morali che ho letto, molto duri, non li condivido. Qui abbiamo letto di tanti che hanno fatto le corna per anni, trascurando la famiglia. Di chi anche l'ha abbandonata e ripresa a proprio comodo. E ho letto parole molto meno dure di quelle che ho letto ora. Non voglio fare polemica con nessuno, ognuno di noi ha un vissuto che lo porta ad essere più o meno intransigente verso determinate situazioni.

Dico solo che è stato l'errore di una volta, già pagato a carissimo prezzo, mi sembra.

Ora la sua domanda mi pare tesa a un recupero, se possibile. E allora forse, partendo da qui, le sarebbe necessario capire se davvero lo ha fatto con il solo scopo di un benefit sul lavoro  (la concessione del part-time, a quanto ho capito), o se c'era anche altro che, all'atto pratico, si è rivelato un flop. Perché magari anche solo capire di essere interessanti per qualcun altro può generare stimoli, al di là di tutto. Spesso tra il lavoro e una figlia piccola.... Sappiamo bene come può finire la vita di coppia.
Secondo punto: davanti al marito, secondo me, bisogna caricarsi le dovute responsabilità senza giustificare (tipo che lo ha fatto per la famiglia), ma anche senza finire per crocifiggersi. Come diceva [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]   in un'altra discussione, si può sbagliare tanto, tantissimo, o troppo  (una cosa così). Ebbene, ha senz'altro sbagliato, ma non equiparerei questo sbaglio a chi molla tutto il peso della famiglia sull'altro, salvo pentirsi quando fa comodo. Per intenderci: lo sbaglio più grande lei lo ha fatto verso se stessa. Senza nulla togliere al torto subito dal marito.

E quello fatto contro la sua stessa persona e' roba esclusivamente sua.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Febbraio 2018)

[MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] , il problema è che qui si mescolano tradimento, corruzione e prostituzione.
Difficile dare giudizi lievi.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] , il problema è che qui si mescolano tradimento, corruzione e prostituzione.
> Difficile dare giudizi lievi.


Corruzione la concessione di un part-time????

Quanto alla prostituzione.... Conta come si sente lei. Da sola. E il fatto che si sia sentita tale non significa che lo sia. E se anche lo fosse, e' affar suo. Non mi pare abbia scritto, peraltro, di averla sempre data, d'abitudine, per ottenere vantaggi.

E' più grave, per me, andare con una, o uno, dicendo che l'altro guarda al portafoglio. Eppure ci si va, con le puttane. Salvo dirne spesso peste e corna dietro. Ciascuno di noi è libero di essere puttana. E di beccarsi le conseguenze, come per ogni altra forma di comportamento. Trovo più grave sbavare per una amante che si considera una troia, mettendo a rischio il matrimonio. Per tornare alla mia personalissima scala di gravità degli errori umani.

Che sciacquarsi la coscienza dicendo  "quella e' solo una troia, mia moglie e' una santa, non c'è paragone, e' solo che non me la da' come o quanto vorrei" non mi pare meglio di chi lo fa una sola volta per convenienza, salvo capire subito lo sbaglio.

Non credi?

Che poi lo stesso discorso di convenienza e' molto scivoloso. Ognuno ha la propria. Diversamente dovremmo sostenere che a troie ci vanno quelli che vogliono fare beneficenza.
Come dicono di fare i pedofili in Tailandia.


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Corruzione la concessione di un part-time????  Quanto alla prostituzione.... Conta come si sente lei. Da sola. E il fatto che si sia sentita tale non significa che lo sia. E se anche lo fosse, e' affar suo. Non mi pare abbia scritto, peraltro, di averla sempre data, d'abitudine, per ottenere vantaggi.  E' più grave, per me, andare con una, o uno, dicendo che l'altro guarda al portafoglio. Eppure ci si va, con le puttane. Salvo dirne spesso peste e corna dietro. Ciascuno di noi è libero di essere puttana. E di beccarsi le conseguenze, come per ogni altra forma di comportamento. Trovo più grave sbavare per una amante che si considera una troia, mettendo a rischio il matrimonio. Per tornare alla mia personalissima scala di gravità degli errori umani.  Che sciacquarsi la coscienza dicendo  "quella e' solo una troia, mia moglie e' una santa, non c'è paragone, e' solo che non me la da' come o quanto vorrei" non mi pare meglio di chi lo fa una sola volta per convenienza, salvo capire subito lo sbaglio.  Non credi?  Che poi lo stesso discorso di convenienza e' molto scivoloso. Ognuno ha la propria. Diversamente dovremmo sostenere che a troie ci vanno quelli che vogliono fare beneficenza. Come dicono di fare i pedofili in Tailandia.


  Quototi. Categorizzare è una faccenda di comodo.  Secondo me però lei doveva capire da sola una cosa: Non sempre il fine giustifica i mezzi, il mezzo in questo caso è diventato il fine di qualcun altro in un meccanismo che non lascia indenni da conseguenze interiori.  Quello che deve capire inoltre è perchè una cosa per lei sia diventata così importante da mettere in gioco tutto, come in una puntata al casinò di un giocatore conpulsivo.  Come ha fatto il marito a sgamarla?


----------



## Killerina (24 Febbraio 2018)

Non era esattamente la concessione di un part time ma arrivare a lavorare in un posto che mi desse più diritti (come ad esempio stare a casa quando la mia bambina è malata) e orari più umani.
Mio marito mi ha rinfacciato parecchie volte queste mie mancanze. Questa mia assenza.
È successo solo una volta con questo tipo. Non si tratta di episodio reiterato. Un singolo episodio. Che non so quanto cambi a conti fatti ma di una sola volta si è trattato. Mi è piaciuto? No.
Mi facevo schifo. Mi faceva schifo la situazione. Mi sentivo (e mi sento) sporca.
La domanda che mi sono posta è “L’avrei tradito se non ci fosse stata in ballo la questione lavorativa?” E la risposta è no.
Pelo sullo stomaco. Si, tanto.
Fredda e calcolatrice si ho cercato di esserlo.
Come mi ha scoperto? Da una chat di whatsapp con una mia amica.
Killerina era un nickname che usavo su un gioco di ruolo online secoli fa. Tutto qui.


----------



## Divì (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Corruzione la concessione di un part-time????
> 
> Quanto alla prostituzione.... Conta come si sente lei. Da sola. E il fatto che si sia sentita tale non significa che lo sia. E se anche lo fosse, e' affar suo. Non mi pare abbia scritto, peraltro, di averla sempre data, d'abitudine, per ottenere vantaggi.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni parola. Concordo però con [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] che dovrebbe analizzare meglio le proprie motivazioni per capire come ha potuto pensare di correre il rischio (senza certezza di successo) di perdere la stessa famiglia la cui situazione tentava di migliorare.


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che sciacquarsi la coscienza dicendo  "quella e' solo una troia, mia moglie e' una santa, non c'è paragone, e' solo che non me la da' come o quanto vorrei" non mi pare meglio di chi lo fa una sola volta per convenienza, salvo capire subito lo sbaglio.


Vabbè, magari stai usando esempi un pelo troppo In basso sulla scala evolutiva. Pure quella che si sposa uomo ricco solo perché è ricco e poi se lo fa piacere è una mignotta mono cliente


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè, magari stai usando esempi un pelo troppo In basso sulla scala evolutiva. Pure quella che si sposa uomo ricco solo perché è ricco e poi se lo fa piacere è una mignotta mono cliente


Sicuramente. E' che pure in giro per strada, sapessi quanti. (sono stati più gli uomini) ne sento fare discorsi simili. Proprio in cui emerge un totale disprezzo per quelle a cui non di meno si accompagnano. Facili, poco di buono etc. etc. Oh.... Sono anche i primi a giudicare. Io credo che [MENTION=7461]Killerina[/MENTION] la lezione la abbia imparata bene, ora si tratta di fare i conti con le conseguenze, qualunque esse siano. Un conto è questo, altro e' darle della troia.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quototi. Categorizzare è una faccenda di comodo.  Secondo me però lei doveva capire da sola una cosa: Non sempre il fine giustifica i mezzi, il mezzo in questo caso è diventato il fine di qualcun altro in un meccanismo che non lascia indenni da conseguenze interiori.  Quello che deve capire inoltre è perchè una cosa per lei sia diventata così importante da mettere in gioco tutto, come in una puntata al casinò di un giocatore conpulsivo.  Come ha fatto il marito a sgamarla?


Belle domande.


----------



## Killerina (24 Febbraio 2018)

Avevo risposto ma si è persa la risposta.
Per chi mi chiedeva come mi ha scoperta: da una chat con una mia amica.
Per chi mi chiedeva del nickname: lo usavo su un gioco di ruolo online secoli fa e quando mi hanno chiesto di inserire un nickname ho riusato questo.
Si è trattato di un singolo episodio. Non si è più ripetuto. E mai avevo fatto una cosa del genere in vita mia.
Non mi è piaciuto. Mi schifavo prima durante e dopo il fatto. E allora perché l’hai fatto... penserete. 
Perché molte volte in maniera più o meno velata mio marito mi ha fatto capire che i miei ritmi di lavoro erano incompatibili con la famiglia. Che il fatto che venissi messa in condizione di non poter stare a casa con mia figlia con la febbre non potesse continuare.
Perché ero sommersa di sensi di colpa nei confronti di chi amo. 
E cos’ho ricavato? Un incremento di sensi di colpa. 
No non serve sentirmi dare della Puttana per sapere di essere una persona di merda comunque. Lo so e mi sputo in faccia ogni volta che mi guardò allo specchio


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dai ha solo pagato per avere.


un pochino alto come prezzo:mexican:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Corruzione la concessione di un part-time????
> 
> Quanto alla prostituzione.... Conta come si sente lei. Da sola. E il fatto che si sia sentita tale non significa che lo sia. E se anche lo fosse, e' affar suo. Non mi pare abbia scritto, peraltro, di averla sempre data, d'abitudine, per ottenere vantaggi.
> 
> ...


Che inutile entrata a gamba tesa! Un conto è definire "troia" (equivalente dello "stronzo" maschile) una che va con molti uomini pet godere.
Altro è dare il proprio corpo per ottenere un vantaggio: si chiama prostituzione, anche se in questo caso fa davvero tanta tenerezza.
Inoltre, offrire il corpo ad un capo per ottenere un vantaggio, è anche corruzione: magari sta fregando una che ha più diritto di lei ad ottenere quel vantaggio.
Infine ha oggettivamente tradito.
Il tuo è solo "soccorso rosa", a perdere tra l'altro.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Che inutile entrata a gamba tesa! Un conto è definire "troia" (equivalente dello "stronzo" maschile) una che va con molti uomini pet godere.
> Altro è dare il proprio corpo per ottenere un vantaggio: si chiama prostituzione, anche se in questo caso fa davvero tanta tenerezza.
> Inoltre, offrire il corpo ad un capo per ottenere un vantaggio, è anche corruzione: magari sta fregando una che ha più diritto di lei ad ottenere quel vantaggio.
> Infine ha oggettivamente tradito.
> Il tuo è solo "soccorso rosa", a perdere tra l'altro.


Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto, sono quelli che  - finché si tratta di cogliere loro il nettare - vanno volentieri con il fiorellino.  Salvo poi calpestarlo nel momento in cui non sono più in grado di fare le api.

Troia non significa stronza. Significa proprio troia. Se tutti i traditori per te sono  "troia" basta dirlo. Allora sei una troia anche Tu. Nessun soccorso rosa, come vedi.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Perplesso: ancora non so
> Francoff: ti ringrazio per avermi insegnato il francesismo di “prostituta” come mi sono auto definita, non lo conoscevo



Dunque se dovesse arrivare la gratificazione per la quale ti sei mossa l'accetteresti?


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Poco cambia. Mi sono ritrovata nella situazione e ho deciso di approfittarne per trarne vantaggio. Ho capito il suo debole per me e ho voluto giocarmi la carta,schifandomi da sola ma davvero per cercare di migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.
> E ora invece ho peggiorato tutto.



Io trovo pi assurdo che tu ti sentissi in colpa prima.
Io di figli ne ho avuti 3. Lavoro a tempo pieno. Una pure con tantissimi problemi di salute.
Mai mi sono sentita in colpa perche' lavoravo. 
Mai mio marito si sarebbe sognato di mettere in discussione il mio lavoro.
Tuo marito e' stato egoista a fartene una colpa. Soprattutto se il tuo stipendio era utile al bilancio famigliare, ed in ogni caso ogni donna dovrebbe sempre essere economicamente indipendente.
Probabilmente a lui farebbe comodo il tuo part-time per caricatrti al 100% il prso della  casa e figlio.
Per il resto sei stata ingenua.

In piu' mi meraviglio,  oggi quasi tutti offrono il part-time e ben volentieri. Tranne forse in posti pubblici. 

Tu come minimo, prima dovevi ottenerlo, e poi caso mai sdebitarti,  se proprio lo avessi ritenuto 'doveroso',  e senza scrivere all'amica, certe cose non vanno mai mai mai confidate a nessumo, se non alla mamma, ingenuita' doppia.

Hai sbagliato ma non sentirti in colpa verso tuo marito. E' stato solo un brutto baratto,fatto a fin di bene,e per ora  pure senza contropartita. 

Non aspettarti riconoscenza da uno che ti ha ricattato.  Nel peggior modo.


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io trovo pi assurdo che tu ti sentissi in colpa prima.
> Io di figli ne ho avuti 3. Lavoro a tempo pieno. Una pure con tantissimi problemi di salute.
> Mai mi sono sentita in colpa perche' lavoravo.
> Mai mio marito si sarebbe sognato di mettere in discussione il mio lavoro.
> ...


Disi ti assicuro che il part time è cosa rara.
Io mi sono anche proposta per un demansionamento purché me lo dessero... macché. 

Chi mi chiama da fuori, interessato al profilo, sparisce se si parla di part time. 
Dipende certamente anche dal settore, però non mi sembra così facile.

Per il resto.... ma sei seria? 

Parli dell’eventualità di “sdebitarsi” se doveroso... alla faccia del brutto baratto. 
E Perchè non dovrebbe sentirsi in colpa verso il marito? Non è anche questo tradimento?


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Disi ti assicuro che il part time è cosa rara.
> Io mi sono anche proposta per un demansionamento purché me lo dessero... macché.
> 
> Chi mi chiama da fuori, interessato al profilo, sparisce se si parla di part time.
> ...



Perche' il marito non e' stato capace di non farla sentire in colpa per il suo lavoro. Come se la figlia fosse solo di lei.

Certo che lei ha sbagliato, ma sta pagando lei.


----------



## Lostris (24 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' il marito non e' stato capace di non farla sentire in colpa per il suo lavoro. Come se la figlia fosse solo di lei.
> 
> Certo che lei ha sbagliato, ma sta pagando lei.


Credo proprio stia pagando anche lui.

Comunque non sono d’accordo sullo scarico di responsabilità. In questo caso come in tutti gli altri.

Indipendentemente dalle pecche di chi abbiamo vicino, le scelte possibili sono sempre molteplici.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se c'è una cosa che non sopporto, sono quelli che  - finché si tratta di cogliere loro il nettare - vanno volentieri con il fiorellino.  Salvo poi calpestarlo nel momento in cui non sono più in grado di fare le api.
> 
> Troia non significa stronza. Significa proprio troia. Se tutti i traditori per te sono  "troia" basta dirlo. Allora sei una troia anche Tu. Nessun soccorso rosa, come vedi.


Ma che c'entra?
Si tratta di prostituzione, corruzione e tradimento.
Di livello ridicolo.
Non negare l'evidenza tirando fuori cose che non c'entrano nulla. Rispondi a tema.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (24 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' il marito non e' stato capace di non farla sentire in colpa per il suo lavoro. Come se la figlia fosse solo di lei.
> 
> Certo che lei ha sbagliato, ma sta pagando lei.


Adesso vai a vedere che è colpa del marito


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo proprio stia pagando anche lui.
> 
> Comunque non sono d’accordo sullo scarico di responsabilità. In questo caso come in tutti gli altri.
> 
> Indipendentemente dalle pecche di chi abbiamo vicino, le scelte possibili sono sempre molteplici.


 e la scorciatoia è parsa l'idea più fattibile.
A me lascia perplessa la convinzione che la scopata sarebbe stata ripagata con quanto lei voleva.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Si tratta di prostituzione, corruzione e tradimento.
> Di livello ridicolo.
> Non negare l'evidenza tirando fuori cose che non c'entrano nulla. Rispondi a tema.


Ma si, dai. Ognuno alla convenienza, propria e altrui, da' termini diversi.

Purtroppo c'è chi lo fa a seconda che la convenienza sia quella propria, o quella altrui.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo proprio stia pagando anche lui.
> 
> Comunque non sono d’accordo sullo scarico di responsabilità. In questo caso come in tutti gli altri.
> 
> Indipendentemente dalle pecche di chi abbiamo vicino, le scelte possibili sono sempre molteplici.


Poco ma sicuro.

Però oramai la frittata e' fatta. Occorre capire se si può rimediare.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Dunque se dovesse arrivare la gratificazione per la quale ti sei mossa l'accetteresti?


Altra bella domanda.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Avevo risposto ma si è persa la risposta.
> Per chi mi chiedeva come mi ha scoperta: da una chat con una mia amica.
> Per chi mi chiedeva del nickname: lo usavo su un gioco di ruolo online secoli fa e quando mi hanno chiesto di inserire un nickname ho riusato questo.
> Si è trattato di un singolo episodio. Non si è più ripetuto. E mai avevo fatto una cosa del genere in vita mia.
> ...


Come è possibile non pensare che i sensi di colpa dopo quello che hai fatto, sarebbero stati  100 volte peggiori.
Era l'unica "strada" che hai immaginato poter percorrere?????
Hai mai pensato cosa potesse succedere alla tua famiglia dopo  questa tua scelta??????


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e la scorciatoia è parsa l'idea più fattibile.
> A me lascia perplessa la convinzione che la scopata sarebbe stata ripagata con quanto lei voleva.


Ma a nessuno è venuto in mente che ha, con mezzi non convenzionali, cercato di scavalcare qualche collega che forse più di lei meritava il posto??????


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Però oramai la frittata e' fatta. Occorre capire se si può rimediare.


Quoto ancora. A crocifiggerla sono capaci tutti, a dare qualche dritta su come e cosa fare mancano come al solito le idee.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto ancora. A crocifiggerla sono capaci tutti, a dare qualche dritta su come e cosa fare mancano come al solito le idee.


spleen ma in una situazione del genere che consiglio puoi dare ??????
lei ormai è incastrata, da una parte non sa se quello che ha fatto avrà un risvolto positivo, e anche se l'avrà non penso che il marito sia "contento" dell'accettazione (va a finire che deve anche rinunciarci); d'altra  il marito che ha ricevuto una botta micidiale (non ho capito se la motivazione del tradimento la conosce) che al momento sta a casa ma solo per il figlio.
Ormai la "frittata" e fatta


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto ancora. A crocifiggerla sono capaci tutti, a dare qualche dritta su come e cosa fare mancano come al solito le idee.


A parte che, per come si sono messe le cose ora, metterei il lavoro e ogni domanda connessa, in standby  

Giusto il tempo di capire cosa vuole fare il marito. Che se intendesse ricostruire, forse il primo passo sarebbe cambiarlo (io fossi nel marito lo chiederei). Ma se lui intendesse lasciarla a prescindere, magari e' opportuno che se lo tenga ben stretta, e senza riduzioni di orario....


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2018)

*...*

Insisto con la mia domanda

Ti fai schifo come persona per quel che hai fatto?

O ti faceva schifo fisicamente farlo?

La frittata si può anche mangiare e digerire, forse, ma bisogna capire che frittata è.

A partire da te per continuare fino a tuo marito.

Che ci hai capito di quanto è accaduto, [MENTION=7461]Killerina[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Febbraio 2018)

*...*

Insisto con la mia domanda

Ti fai schifo come persona per quel che hai fatto?

O ti faceva schifo fisicamente farlo?

La frittata si può anche mangiare e digerire, forse, ma bisogna capire che frittata è.

A partire da te per continuare fino a tuo marito.

Che ci hai capito di quanto è accaduto, [MENTION=7461]Killerina[/MENTION] ?


----------



## perplesso (24 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto ancora. A crocifiggerla sono capaci tutti, a dare qualche dritta su come e cosa fare mancano come al solito le idee.


dritte su come e cosa fare sono impossibili da dare, se non sappiamo se il marito di Killerina èin grado di sopportare l'idea che la moglie sia andata a letto col capo per ottenere il part time.


----------



## spleen (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> A parte che, per come si sono messe le cose ora, metterei il lavoro e ogni domanda connessa, in standby    Giusto il tempo di capire cosa vuole fare il marito. Che se intendesse ricostruire, forse il primo passo sarebbe cambiarlo (io fossi nel marito lo chiederei). Ma se lui intendesse lasciarla a prescindere, magari e' opportuno che se lo tenga ben stretta, e senza riduzioni di orario....


 Finalmente qualche considerazione pratica.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Non saprei che dritte darti. Credo che tu non possa fare molto se non sperare che tuo marito riesca a superare questa cosa. Puoi provare a spiegargli le tue motivazioni il tuo stato d’animo ma più di così non saprei.
Non riesco ad essere empatica con te mi spiace. Non c’entra il tradimento, È che proprio l’idea di usare il mio corpo e il sesso per  ottenere qualcosa sono troppo lontani da me per darti un consiglio 
Si tratta di prostituzione a tutti gli effetti. E non mi permetto di giudicare in alcun modo. Sono scelte ma poi  bisogna essere capaci di sopportare le conseguenze e guardarsi allo specchio. 
Un pensiero da donna va a eventuali colleghe che hanno le tue medesime necessità alle quali spero non venga negato qualcosa che a te viene concesso per quello che hai decidi di fare.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Finalmente qualche considerazione pratica.


Si. Ma e' solo una ipotesi. Non so nemmeno se il "più tempo per la famiglia" consista in una riduzione dell'orario, in un trasferimento, in una manleva da un incarico che le comporta frequenti trasferte, o che altro.

So solo che, da quanto ha scritto, ha fatto una follia  (almeno in apparenza), di cui si è comunque pentita subito, e per questo sono stati tirati in ballo massimi sistemi quali prostituzione e corruzione. Poi sono gli stessi che magari davanti a uno che trascura la famiglia da anni per farsi i cazzi suoi dicono pure  "ma si, in fin dei conti poveretto....".

Mi e' saltata la mosca al naso, succede


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non saprei che dritte darti. Credo che tu non possa fare molto se non sperare che tuo marito riesca a superare questa cosa. Puoi provare a spiegargli le tue motivazioni il tuo stato d’animo ma più di così non saprei.
> Non riesco ad essere empatica con te mi spiace. Non c’entra il tradimento, È che proprio l’idea di usare il mio corpo e il sesso per  ottenere qualcosa sono troppo lontani da me per darti un consiglio
> Si tratta di prostituzione a tutti gli effetti. E non mi permetto di giudicare in alcun modo. Sono scelte ma poi  bisogna essere capaci di sopportare le conseguenze e guardarsi allo specchio.
> Un pensiero da donna va a eventuali colleghe che hanno le tue medesime necessità alle quali spero non venga negato qualcosa che a te viene concesso per quello che hai decidi di fare.
> In bocca al lupo


Chiedo scusa, sarò fatta male io 

Comunque mi sono prostituita anch'io, a sto punto, quando la davo al marito al solo scopo di avere un paio di giorni di apparente quiete. E non è capitato una volta sola.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, sarò fatta male io
> 
> Comunque mi sono prostituita anch'io, a sto punto, quando la davo al marito al solo scopo di avere un paio di giorni di apparente quiete. E non è capitato una volta sola.


Un tantino diverso secondo me e tantino è un eufemismo visto quel poco che so della tua storia
E soprattutto non vedo perché scusarti. Abbiamo visioni diverse non ti ho mica chiesto scusa perché non la penso come te


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Un tantino diverso secondo me e tantino è un eufemismo visto quel poco che so della tua storia
> E soprattutto non vedo perché scusarti. Abbiamo visioni diverse non ti ho mica chiesto scusa perché non la penso come te


Prescindi dalla mia storia. E considera il fatto in sé.

Cosa ne pensi se una accontenta il marito solo per farlo smettere di essere scontento?


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un pochino alto come prezzo:mexican:


Dipende dal valore che da a se stessa


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Prescindi dalla mia storia. E considera il fatto in sé.
> 
> Cosa ne pensi se una accontenta il marito solo per farlo smettere di essere scontento?


non essendomi mai successo di fare sesso senza averne voglia non condivido . Ma capisco che le conseguenze dell’essere scontento possono essere le più disparate. Subentra a volte la paura, o altro. 
Non è questo il caso


----------



## francoff (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Prescindi dalla mia storia. E considera il fatto in sé.
> 
> Cosa ne pensi se una accontenta il marito solo per farlo smettere di essere scontento?


Mi sembra molto diverso . Soprattutto nei confronti delle colleghe se hanno sputato sangue e fatto sacrifici .


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto diverso . Soprattutto nei confronti delle colleghe se hanno sputato sangue e fatto sacrifici .


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> non essendomi mai successo di fare sesso senza averne voglia non condivido . Ma capisco che le conseguenze dell’essere scontento possono essere le più disparate. Subentra a volte la paura, o altro.
> Non è questo il caso


No 

La mia è stata follia allo stato più puro.

Non risolvevo un bel niente. Eppure ho continuato per un po'.

Prima di formalizzare la mia intenzione di separarmi e' passato oltre un anno "senza".
E sono sopravvissuta lo stesso.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto diverso . Soprattutto nei confronti delle colleghe se hanno sputato sangue e fatto sacrifici .


Mah. Vabbè. A me pare che stiate esasperando questo profilo. Poi non so, bisognerebbe avere maggiori dettagli.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Vabbè. A me pare che stiate esasperando questo profilo. Poi non so, bisognerebbe avere maggiori dettagli.


Non so se esaspero. Però avere le stesse possibilità di una collega e vedere che ti passa avanti perché l’ha data non è proprio il massimo eh. 
E qui non parliamo nemmeno di avanzamento di carriera ma di tempo per la famiglia che dubito sia l’unica ad avere necessità di avere


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se esaspero. Però avere le stesse possibilità di una collega e vedere che ti passa avanti perché l’ha data non è proprio il massimo eh.
> E qui non parliamo nemmeno di avanzamento di carriera ma di tempo per la famiglia che dubito sia l’unica ad avere necessità di avere


Magari nella sua realtà nessuno sgomita per il part time. O magari ha solo chiesto un trasferimento. Boh. Non riesco ad essere così categorica.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Magari nella sua realtà nessuno sgomita per il part time. O magari ha solo chiesto un trasferimento. Boh. Non riesco ad essere così categorica.


La motivazione non è importante
L’ipotesi Delle colleghe é appunto una ipotesi
Poco cambia.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La motivazione non è importante
> L’ipotesi Delle colleghe é appunto una ipotesi
> Poco cambia.


E vale anche se una se ne pente pressoché subito, cioè capisce che quello che ha fatto e' una follia? Ragazzi.... 

Poi va da sé che le conseguenze con il marito potranno essere le più disparate...


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Magari nella sua realtà nessuno sgomita per il part time. O magari ha solo chiesto un trasferimento. Boh. Non riesco ad essere così categorica.


scusami cielo ma tu per un trasferimento o un part time la daresti al tuo capo?????? (con tutte le conseguenze accessorie......) io non comprendo questo poco rispetto per se stessi (dignità.............. e che cazzo.....sarò vecchio....).


----------



## disincantata (24 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Adesso vai a vedere che è colpa del marito



E'  colpa del marito averle fatto pesare gli orari del suo lavoro, invece di trovare una soluzione.  Ci sono ottime tate se le paghi, e oggi neppure tanto.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> *E vale anche se una se ne pente pressoché subito, cioè capisce che quello che ha fatto e' una follia? Ragazzi.... *
> 
> Poi va da sé che le conseguenze con il marito potranno essere le più disparate...


Pensi quindi che quando ha pensato e portato a termine "il suo piano diabolico" era incapace di intendere e volere??????


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> E'  colpa del marito averle fatto pesare gli orari del suo lavoro, invece di trovare una soluzione.  Ci sono ottime tate se le paghi, e oggi neppure tanto.


Ma del marito non sappiamo niente come non sappiamo in che contesto il marito gli ha detto queste cose.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> scusami cielo ma tu per un trasferimento o un part time la daresti al tuo capo?????? (con tutte le conseguenze accessorie......) io non comprendo questo poco rispetto per se stessi (dignità.............. e che cazzo.....sarò vecchio....).


Io sono più giovane sicuramebte (scherzo ) ma quoto


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io sono più giovane sicuramebte (scherzo ) ma quoto


.......si ma di poco...........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> scusami cielo ma tu per un trasferimento o un part time la daresti al tuo capo?????? (con tutte le conseguenze accessorie......) io non comprendo questo poco rispetto per se stessi (dignità.............. e che cazzo.....sarò vecchio....).


Però non si sta parlando di quello che avremmo fatto al suo posto.

Ha fatto una gran cazzata. Se ne è resa conto subito. Il marito l'ha beccata. Che deve fare??? Crocefiggersi? Io ho letto ben di peggio. Per quella che è la mia idea  (ma siamo nel campo delle ipotesi) lei ha pensato di poter unire l'utile al dilettevole, salvo accorgersi sul campo che così non era.


----------



## delfino curioso (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Però non si sta parlando di quello che avremmo fatto al suo posto.
> 
> Ha fatto una gran cazzata. Se ne è resa conto subito. Il marito l'ha beccata. Che deve fare??? Crocefiggersi? Io ho letto ben di peggio. Per quella che è la mia idea  (ma siamo nel campo delle ipotesi) lei ha pensato di* poter unire l'utile al dilettevole, salvo accorgersi sul campo che così non era.*


*


*pensato anch'io. 
Come penso che a questo punto salvare il matrimonio non dipenda più da lei.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Però non si sta parlando di quello che avremmo fatto al suo posto.
> 
> Ha fatto una gran cazzata. Se ne è resa conto subito. Il marito l'ha beccata. Che deve fare??? Crocefiggersi? Io ho letto ben di peggio. Per quella che è la mia idea  (ma siamo nel campo delle ipotesi) lei ha pensato di poter unire l'utile al dilettevole, salvo accorgersi sul campo che così non era.


Secondo me può solo sperare che suo marito superi la cosa e sperare che nessuno sul lavoro lo scopra. Anche perché se la cosa diventa di pubblico dominio dubito che il marito possa accettare di restare con lei

Sul meglio o peggio ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me può solo sperare che suo marito superi la cosa e sperare che nessuno sul lavoro lo scopra. Anche perché se la cosa diventa di pubblico dominio dubito che il marito possa accettare di restare con lei
> 
> Sul meglio o peggio ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.


Ma senz'altro ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.

Fossi nel marito, e avessi voglia di darle una opportunità, chiederei per prima cosa che cambiasse lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma senz'altro ognuno ha la sua sensibilità.
> 
> Fossi nel marito, e avessi voglia di darle una opportunità, chiederei per prima cosa che cambiasse lavoro.


Questo sicuro
Veramente dovrebbe partire da lei prima ancora che lui lo chieda


----------



## Foglia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo sicuro
> Veramente dovrebbe partire da lei prima ancora che lui lo chieda


Non saprei.
Se per lui la situazione fosse irrecuperabile a prescindere, io il lavoro non lo mollerei. Io credo che dipenda da entrambi. Nel frattempo il lavoro lo "congelerei", che non vuol dire non darsi da fare per trovarne un altro. E' che in questi tempi trovare un posto e' una chimera. E prima di penalizzarmi ulteriormente vorrei almeno la conferma di essere in due, a riprovarci.


----------



## Outdider (24 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Adesso vai a vedere che è colpa del marito


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
> Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
> Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
> Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
> ...


ciao, benvenuta 

Tanto per cominciare puoi smettere di giudicarti. 
Che è una operazione che non ti permette di valutare con lucidità la situazione in cui ti sei ficcata. 

Valuta invece i fatti. E con calma anche. 

Non sei una prostituta...le prostitute contrattano le condizioni dello scambio e si fanno pagare contestualmente la prestazione. 

Salvo siano schiave, ma se sono schiave non sono prostitute. 

E' il tuo ragionamento che sinceramente mi lascia piuttosto perplessa. 
Hai deciso di fare una cosa che non volevi fare e che metteva in gioco il tuo corpo e la tua considerazione di te per la famiglia. 

Perchè?

Come mai ti sei messa dietro alle esigenze altrui? 

E come mai anzichè stoppare le recriminazioni di tuo marito, poteva chiederlo pure lui il part time eh, e discuterci anche animatamente alla ricerca di soluzioni, hai preferito fare da sola?


----------



## ipazia (24 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non saprei.
> Se per lui la situazione fosse irrecuperabile a prescindere, io il lavoro non lo mollerei. Io credo che dipenda da entrambi. Nel frattempo il lavoro lo "congelerei", che non vuol dire non darsi da fare per trovarne un altro. E' che in questi tempi trovare un posto e' una chimera. E prima di penalizzarmi ulteriormente vorrei almeno la conferma di essere in due, a riprovarci.


quoto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Magari nella sua realtà nessuno sgomita per il part time. O magari ha solo chiesto un trasferimento. Boh. Non riesco ad essere così categorica.


Ma che ne sai tu se si tratta di un part time? I part time ormai tendono a concederli: ti fanno fare lo stesso lavoro, in meno tempo, e ti pagano la metà.
Qui la posta in gioco doveva essere diversa.


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu se si tratta di un part time? I part time ormai tendono a concederli: ti fanno fare lo stesso lavoro, in meno tempo, e ti pagano la metà.
> Qui la posta in gioco doveva essere diversa.


Ha parlato lei di tempo per la famiglia, quindi di orario di lavoro.

Ma dove vivete tutti che da voi concedono i part time??! 
Mi trasferisco


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma a nessuno è venuto in mente che ha, con mezzi non convenzionali, cercato di scavalcare qualche collega che forse più di lei meritava il posto??????


ma certo!!!! A quanto pare non è riuscita


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Dipende dal valore che da a se stessa


se ne è dato troppo, a quanto sembra


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se ne è dato troppo, a quanto sembra


Vale per la prossima: ha fatto esperienza


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vale per la prossima: ha fatto esperienza


 e se va buca pure la prossima?


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e se va buca pure la prossima?


Passa al piano “B”


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Passa al piano “B”


sarebbe


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarebbe


Il culo


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il culo


 che ne sai se non lo ha già fatti? Io di per scontato un pacchetto completo.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Scoperta da una chat con amica ... Minkia non ti è piaciuto e lo vai a raccontare pure in giro.... 
[emoji54][emoji54][emoji54]


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scoperta da una chat con amica ... Minkia non ti è piaciuto e lo vai a raccontare pure in giro....
> [emoji54][emoji54][emoji54]


Esitono anche le confidenze per sfogo, non solo quelle per vanto eh.


----------



## Frithurik (25 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scoperta da una chat con amica ... Minkia non ti è piaciuto e lo vai a raccontare pure in giro....
> [emoji54][emoji54][emoji54]


Perche' senza sapere la state lapidanto?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ha parlato lei di tempo per la famiglia, quindi di orario di lavoro.


Magari un cambio di mansione che ti permette di chiudere alle 16 invece che alle 20? O una mansione che non ti costringa a lunghe trasferte? 
La smettiamo con sto "poverina"?


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Magari un cambio di mansione che ti permette di chiudere alle 16 invece che alle 20? O una mansione che non ti costringa a lunghe trasferte?
> La smettiamo con sto "poverina"?


Dai poverina ha fatto un “gesto” altruistico


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Magari un cambio di mansione che ti permette di chiudere alle 16 invece che alle 20? O una mansione che non ti costringa a lunghe trasferte?
> La smettiamo con sto "poverina"?


Tutto può essere.
ma che sia part time o cambio mansione non cambia i ragionamenti fatti.

Il fatto che io dica che non sia poi così facile ottenere flessibilità in termini di orario lavorativo (e parlo per esperienza personale direttissima) non significa che giustifichi il favore sessuale per ottenerlo. 

Poi dov’è che avrei detto “poverina”? 

In ogni caso quanto può essere utile darle ulteriormente addosso per una cazzata colossale che si rende già conto di aver fatto, considerato pure come sta già male e quello che sta rischiando di perdere?

Pagherà e sta già pagando.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutto può essere.
> ma che sia part time o cambio mansione non cambia i ragionamenti fatti.
> 
> Il fatto che io dica che non sia poi così facile ottenere flessibilità in termini di orario lavorativo (e parlo per esperienza personale direttissima) non significa che giustifichi il favore sessuale per ottenerlo.
> ...


Perché dobbiamo avere pietà, perché è donna? Eravate già pronte ad azzannare il suo capo.


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Perché dobbiamo avere pietà, perché è donna? Eravate già pronte ad azzannare il suo capo.


Sinceramente a me non sembra di fare differenze di genere.
Io valuto le situazioni.

prima di esprimere un parere per me è stato naturale chiedere se la proposta dello scambio fosse partita da lui, dato che lei parlava di schifo anche prima e durante.

Quando un superiore (uomo o donna che sia), quindi in una posizione di potere, fa sesso con un sottoposto il tutto quasi mai può essere semplicemente archiviato come una scopata.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quando un superiore (uomo o donna che sia), quindi in una posizione di potere, fa sesso con un sottoposto il tutto quasi mai può essere semplicemente archiviato come una scopata.


Il contrario è meno grave? Quando un inferiore usa il sesso per fottere i colleghi è solo "ha fatto una cazzata", come continuate a sostenere?


----------



## sheldon (25 Febbraio 2018)

*Qui*

tutti santi,vero?
fare un torto alle colleghe...un atto riprovevole,immondo,invece fottere il marito di una o la moglie di un altro perchè "innamorati",perchè è "capitato",perche "al cuor non si comanda" spesso è giustificato e ci si autoassolve,anzi magari ci se ne fregia,vediamo almeno di usare lo stesso minimo comun denominatore nel giudizio.
Lei non è certo una prostituta,ha fatto una grossa cavolata,probabilmente spaventata da alcune frasi del marito,è entrata in panico e non sapeva come uscirne.
Probabilmente se avesse un marito "normale" avrebbe invece ricevuto comprensione e solidarieta' per questa situazione non delle accuse .
Si è trovata in mezzo ad una probabile futura crisi ,non aveva appoggi e  quando sei in queste condizioni spesso non scegli la via piu' giusta,ma quella sbagliata questo pero' non fa di lei una prostituta


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il contrario è meno grave? Quando un inferiore usa il sesso per fottere i colleghi è solo "ha fatto una cazzata", come continuate a sostenere?


No non è meno grave.
Il mio commento vale per entrambi gli attori coinvolti.

Diciamo però che il superiore è quello che ha la responsabilità maggiore dato il potere che ha.
Che anche velatamente far capire ad una tua subordinata che te la scoperesti volentieri ha i suoi rischi.
Potere anche di far sì che certe cose non si verifichino eh. È banale.

sei stancante eh. 
Credo anche che nessuno minimizzi quello che ha fatto, e se si usa il termine di cazzata non lo si fa certo per definire qualcosa di poco conto.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Esitono anche le confidenze per sfogo, non solo quelle per vanto eh.


E li io sono di quelli ,cazzi miei,,


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> No non è meno grave.
> Il mio commento vale per entrambi gli attori coinvolti.
> 
> Diciamo però che il superiore è quello che ha la responsabilità maggiore dato il potere che ha.
> ...


Ehm... il mio diverbio era con [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION], poi ti ci sei infilata tu.
Mi ami?


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ehm... il mio diverbio era con @_Cielo_, poi ti ci sei infilata tu.
> Mi ami?


Mmmmm.....no.. 

Però se diverbi con cielo perché quoti me?


----------



## Orbis Tertius (25 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mmmmm.....no..
> 
> Però se diverbi con cielo perché quoti me?


Perché ti amo :rotfl:
Pag.11, ti sei inserita tu


----------



## Lostris (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Perché ti amo :rotfl:
> Pag.11, ti sei inserita tu


Te ghe resù :singleeye: 

ma solo perchè speravo in due dritte lavorative :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Ma che ne sai tu se si tratta di un part time? I part time ormai tendono a concederli: ti fanno fare lo stesso lavoro, in meno tempo, e ti pagano la metà.
> Qui la posta in gioco doveva essere diversa.


Ma infatti non lo so, ho ipotizzato.
Ma anche se si trattasse di una richiesta di trasferimento in sede più vicina, o manleva da un incarico particolarmente gravoso, la sostanza non cambia.
E smettiamola pure di dire che voleva fottersi altre colleghe in attesa dello stesso benefit. Non può minimamente passare per la testa che non si tratta di fottere nessuno, ma di una semplice concessione del datore? Eh.... No. Non mi risulta che il part time  (salve specifiche esigenze) sia tanto favorevole al datore. Il quale magari deve assumere due dipendenti al posto di uno, o chiedere gli straordinari ad altri. Che come e' noto costano di più. Probabilmente vedere la soluzione più semplice e  -consentimelo - probabile è di troppa fatica, sicché TUTTO va bene ipotizzare, purché ci si possa attaccare i due famosi concetti di prostituzione e corruzione.

Senza minimamente considerare che, lei, la lezione l'ha capita all'istante.

Vabbè....


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma infatti non lo so, ho ipotizzato.
> Ma anche se si trattasse di una richiesta di trasferimento in sede più vicina, o manleva da un incarico particolarmente gravoso, la sostanza non cambia.
> E smettiamola pure di dire che voleva fottersi altre colleghe in attesa dello stesso benefit. Non può minimamente passare per la testa che non si tratta di fottere nessuno, ma di una semplice concessione del datore? Eh.... No. Non mi risulta che il part time  (salve specifiche esigenze) sia tanto favorevole al datore. Il quale magari deve assumere due dipendenti al posto di uno, o chiedere gli straordinari ad altri. Che come e' noto costano di più. Probabilmente vedere la soluzione più semplice e  -consentimelo - probabile è di troppa fatica, sicché TUTTO va bene ipotizzare, purché ci si possa attaccare i due famosi concetti di prostituzione e corruzione.
> 
> ...


Lei l’ha capito il marito no.....e so cazzi.


----------



## Foglia (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Lei l’ha capito il marito no.....e so cazzi.


Su questo non ci piove.

E temo debba chiarirsi anche lei le idee sul perché ha compiuto quella che in apparenza e' una follia.


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove.
> 
> E temo debba chiarirsi anche lei le idee sul perché ha compiuto quella che in apparenza e' una follia.


Chiarirsi? E che c’è da chiarire. Ormai non è un problema dati che la soluzione è solo in mano al marito. La vedo dura.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Perche' senza sapere la state lapidanto?


Non lapido nessuno.
E che certe cose meno persone lo sanno mejo è


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non lapido nessuno.
> E che certe cose meno persone lo sanno mejo è


Vuoi mettere a dire mi so fatto il capo?


----------



## oriente70 (25 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere a dire mi so fatto il capo?


Si ma almeno avesse ottenuto quello che vercava


----------



## Blaise53 (25 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma almeno avesse ottenuto quello che vercava


Non si sa top secret. E non si vede là 3ddista.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Non era esattamente la concessione di un part time ma arrivare a lavorare in un posto che mi desse più diritti (come ad esempio stare a casa quando la mia bambina è malata) e orari più umani.
> *Mio marito mi ha rinfacciato parecchie volte queste mie mancanze. *Questa mia assenza.
> È successo solo una volta con questo tipo. Non si tratta di episodio reiterato. Un singolo episodio. Che non so quanto cambi a conti fatti ma di una sola volta si è trattato. Mi è piaciuto? No.
> Mi facevo schifo. Mi faceva schifo la situazione. Mi sentivo (e mi sento) sporca.
> ...


Cominciamo a sgombrare il campo dalle giustificazioni.
Se io, marito, tradito, ne ricevessi una come quella del neretto la troverei molto fastidiosa.
"Tu ti scopi un altro e ti giustifichi affermando che lo hai fatto perché io ti rinfacciavo che avevi poco tempo per stare con me? Quindi sarei un mandante, secondo te?", questo è quello che penserei.
"L'hai fatto per te, senza chiedermi pareri prima e senza rivelarmelo dopo, quindi io non c'entro niente".
L'altra cosa che troverei insopportabile è l'aver palesato di non avere dignità: trovo accettabile tradire per sesso o per attrazione, non per proprio interesse personale.
E' una cosa che mi lascerebbe sgomento, cambiando completamente la visione che avrei della persona che ho di fronte.
Nessuno ti ha puntato una pistola alla tempia, l'hai fatto scientemente, indifferente a qualsiasi legame con i colleghi, alla fiducia accordata da tuo marito e senza avere neppure rispetto per te stessa: è difficile pretendere rispetto e considerazione da chi ti sta accanto, di conseguenza.
Queste sono, credo, alcune cose con cui ti devi confrontare.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo proprio stia pagando anche lui.
> 
> Comunque non sono d’accordo sullo scarico di responsabilità. In questo caso come in tutti gli altri.
> 
> Indipendentemente dalle pecche di chi abbiamo vicino, le scelte possibili sono sempre molteplici.


:up:


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.
> 
> Però oramai la frittata e' fatta. Occorre capire se si può *rimediare*.


Un primo gesto per dimostrare pentimento e distacco da quanto commesso potrebbe proprio essere quello di rinunciare al part-time.
Eventualmente potrebbe anche verificare se vi sono le possibilità per denunciare il superiore.
Ovviamente solo nel caso potesse contare sulla solidarietà dei colleghi nel denunciare una situazione che ha coinvolto anche altri.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma a nessuno è venuto in mente che ha, con mezzi non convenzionali, cercato di scavalcare qualche collega che forse più di lei meritava il posto??????


Chiunque lavori in una ditta privata lo ha intuito. E credo sappia quanta stima si prova nei confronti di chi cerca scorciatoie.
Per dire, mia moglie è stata "trombata" in campo professionale tantissimi anni fa proprio per non essere stata così disponibile come una sua collega.
Se anche la sua collega fosse stata palesemente poco disposta ai compromessi come lei, la scelta sarebbe avvenuta unicamente sul piano professionale.
Non credo poi che oggi ti venga così spesso chiesto direttamente "Se vuoi ottenere questo devi scopare con me", tenendo conto di quanto si rischi una denuncia nel caso la proposta non venga accolta. Nel caso, sarebbe interessante capire se vi erano appunto gli estremi per denunciare il superiore, ma non è stata data alcuna risposta in tal senso.
Io, marito, verificherei appunto anche questo.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No
> 
> La mia è stata follia allo stato più puro.
> 
> ...


Credo che il tuo caso sia profondamente diverso.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se esaspero. Però avere le stesse possibilità di una collega e vedere che ti passa avanti perché l’ha data non è proprio il massimo eh.
> E qui non parliamo nemmeno di avanzamento di carriera ma di tempo per la famiglia che dubito sia l’unica ad avere necessità di avere


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Un primo gesto per dimostrare pentimento e distacco da quanto commesso potrebbe proprio essere quello di rinunciare al part-time.
> Eventualmente potrebbe anche verificare se vi sono le possibilità per denunciare il superiore.
> Ovviamente solo nel caso potesse contare sulla solidarietà dei colleghi nel denunciare una situazione che ha coinvolto tutti.


Denunciare? Ci è andata a letto per scelta e lo denuncia? Ma scherziamo?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Denunciare? Ci è andata a letto per scelta e lo denuncia? Ma scherziamo?


Lei non ha ancora risposto alla domanda che le avevamo fatto, ovvero se è stata ricattata o o ha fatto volontariamente.
Poteva scegliere?
Ha scavalcato qualcun altro?
Le è stato fatto capire che se voleva quel part-time doveva andare a letto con quella persona?
 Oppure ha palesato lei la sua disponibilità?
Vorrei che lei chiarisse questa cosa.
Se io fossi il marito, farebbe la differenza.
Al momento sembra, da quello che scrive, che sia stata lei a proporsi.


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lei non ha ancora risposto alla domanda che le avevamo fatto, ovvero se è stata ricattata o o ha fatto volontariamente.
> Poteva scegliere?
> Ha scavalcato qualcun altro?
> Le è stato fatto capire che se voleva quel part-time doveva andare a letto con quella persona?
> ...


Guarda mi incavolo molto di più se mi immedesimo nei colleghi che nel marito. 

Lei è stata leggera , è stata tutto il negativo che vuoi , ma almeno non ha inscenato tutte le menzogne che le nostre consorti " per amore" di un' altro hanno inscenato. 
boh, riflettendoci a mente lucida forse sopporterei più agevolmente questo che quello che abbiamo sopportato noi.....le motivazioni sono puerili e questo forse ha fatto capire al marito che ha a fianco a se una bambina e non una donna adulta....ma sul tradimento in se non sono così categorico.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda mi incavolo molto di più se mi immedesimo nei colleghi che nel marito.
> 
> Lei è stata leggera , è stata tutto il negativo che vuoi , ma almeno non ha inscenato tutte le menzogne che le nostre consorti " per amore" di un' altro hanno inscenato.
> boh, riflettendoci a mente lucida forse sopporterei più agevolmente questo che quello che abbiamo sopportato noi.....le motivazioni sono puerili e questo forse ha fatto capire al marito che ha a fianco a se una bambina e non una donna adulta....ma sul tradimento in se non sono così categorico.


Per me sarebbe l’esatto Contrario


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe l’esatto Contrario


forse hai ragione tu o forse no....una situazione talmente al di fuori del mio pensare che non saprei...


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda mi incavolo molto di più se mi immedesimo nei colleghi che nel marito.
> 
> Lei è stata leggera , è stata tutto il negativo che vuoi , ma almeno non ha inscenato tutte le menzogne che le nostre consorti " per amore" di un' altro hanno inscenato.
> boh, riflettendoci a mente lucida forse sopporterei più agevolmente questo che quello che abbiamo sopportato noi.....le motivazioni sono puerili e questo forse ha fatto capire al marito che ha a fianco a se una bambina e non una donna adulta....ma sul tradimento in se non sono così categorico.


Sotto questo punto di vista è stata solo troppo superficiale.
Mejo di una persona che ti cojona una vita per farsi i cazzi suoi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe l’esatto Contrario


In linea di principio e di massima pure per me.

Ma non in questo caso, visto che si è accorta subito di avere fatto una cazzata.

Comunque.... A questo punto secondo me stiamo costruendo ipotesi, più che altro. Bisognerebbe saperne di più.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda mi incavolo molto di più se mi immedesimo nei colleghi che nel marito.
> 
> Lei è stata leggera , è stata tutto il negativo che vuoi , ma a*lmeno non ha inscenato tutte le menzogne* che le nostre consorti " per amore" di un' altro hanno inscenato.
> boh, riflettendoci a mente lucida forse sopporterei più agevolmente questo che quello che abbiamo sopportato noi.....le motivazioni sono puerili e questo forse ha fatto capire al marito che ha a fianco a se una bambina e non una donna adulta....ma sul tradimento in se non sono così categorico.





Nocciola ha detto:


> *Per me sarebbe l’esatto Contrari*o


Anche per me.
Un tradimento lo posso tollerare perché io stesso, nella medesima situazione, avrei potuto decidere di commetterlo. 
Non è una cosa che escludo a priori. 
Ma andare a letto con un superiore per punto interesse personale no, non lo farei mai (e comunque inscenando le stesse menzogne di qualsiasi tradimento, non dimentichiamolo). E' una cosa che è completamente fuori dalla mia comprensione. Lo riterrei ugualmente inaccettabile per me stesso.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ognuno la vede come gli pare .. 
Comunque una trombata che senza sentimenti per me è sarebbe piu sopportabile di un ammmorre tenuto segreto ....


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

credo che il marito se la sia presa , non solo per la scopata per ottenere favoritismi, ma sopratutto perchè ha riconosciuto nella moglie una persona  estranea al suo fianco.
Il vero tradimento è scoprire questo lato oscuto


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ognuno la vede come gli pare ..
> Comunque una trombata che senza sentimenti per me è sarebbe piu sopportabile di un ammmorre tenuto segreto ....



Essere traditi per motivi futili - la scopata occasionale di una sera - o per ambizioni lavorative personali di qualsiasi motivo, è proprio dimostrare di dare pochissima importanza al legame di fedeltà stipulato col marito, che si palesa di voler rompere in qualsiasi caso di necessità.


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il marito se la sia presa , non solo per la scopata per ottenere favoritismi, ma sopratutto perchè* ha riconosciuto nella moglie una persona  estranea al suo fianco.
> Il vero tradimento è scoprire questo lato oscuto*


*
*


intendevo proprio questo


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Essere traditi per motivi futili - la scopata occasionale di una sera - o per ambizioni lavorative personali di qualsiasi motivo, è proprio dimostrare di dare pochissima importanza al legame di fedeltà stipulato col marito, che si palesa di voler rompere in qualsiasi caso di necessità.


Mejo motivi futili .... Che ammmore 
Se uno si innamora dell'amante cojona il coniuge .... E c'è differenza ....
Se devo fare una cosa per il coniuge è sempre al primo posto .... La trombata la faccio dopo...

Cojonare il coniuge e starsene con l'amante è peggio


----------



## patroclo (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Essere traditi per motivi futili - la scopata occasionale di una sera - o per ambizioni lavorative personali di qualsiasi motivo, è proprio dimostrare di dare pochissima importanza al legame di fedeltà stipulato col marito, che si palesa di voler rompere in qualsiasi caso di necessità.





oriente70 ha detto:


> Mejo motivi futili .... Che ammmore
> Se uno si innamora dell'amante cojona il coniuge .... E c'è differenza ....
> Se devo fare una cosa per il coniuge è sempre al primo posto .... La trombata la faccio dopo...
> 
> Cojonare il coniuge e starsene con l'amante è peggio


....ma non vi mai bene niente!!!!!!!























































....scherzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ma non vi mai bene niente!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si dice cazzo, non vi va mai bene un cazzo (considerato l'argomento)


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Come siamo romantici.... Sai quante e quanti ottengono favori concedendo prestazioni extra...
Trombare per ottenere dei favori si fa da millenni...


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si dice cazzo, non vi va mai bene un cazzo (considerato l'argomento)


Miiiiiiiiiii


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si dice cazzo, non vi va mai bene un cazzo (considerato l'argomento)


Pure la gnocca andava bene


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

L'accettabilità o meno dipende da come noi ci relazioniamo con certi eventi.
Nel mio caso:
Se io mi innamorassi di una donna tradirei mia moglie?
Sì.
Se io capissi che la mia capa ha un debole per me ci andrei a letto per avere favori?
No.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come siamo romantici.... Sai quante e quanti ottengono favori concedendo prestazioni extra...
> Trombare per ottenere dei favori si fa da millenni...


Tutto si fa da millenni.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto si fa da millenni.


E allora... Bisogna valutare bene.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Chiunque lavori in una ditta privata lo ha intuito. E credo sappia quanta stima si prova nei confronti di chi cerca scorciatoie.
> Per dire, mia moglie è stata "trombata" in campo professionale tantissimi anni fa proprio per non essere stata così disponibile come una sua collega.
> Se anche la sua collega fosse stata palesemente poco disposta ai compromessi come lei, la scelta sarebbe avvenuta unicamente sul piano professionale.
> Non credo poi che oggi ti venga così spesso chiesto direttamente "Se vuoi ottenere questo devi scopare con me", tenendo conto di quanto si rischi una denuncia nel caso la proposta non venga accolta. Nel caso, sarebbe interessante capire se vi erano appunto gli estremi per denunciare il superiore, ma non è stata data alcuna risposta in tal senso.
> Io, marito, verificherei appunto anche questo.


Danny, ne caso  specifico io penso che sia stata una "scelta consapevole", ha approfittato di una situazione che riteneva vantaggiosa per la sua famiglia.
Non rispondendo all' ultima tua domanda mi sa che gli estremi di una denuncia non ci sono.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'accettabilità o meno dipende da come noi ci relazioniamo con certi eventi.
> Nel mio caso:
> Se io mi innamorassi di una donna tradirei mia moglie?
> Sì.
> ...


Se la tua capa fosse bona?
Faresti l'utile e il dilettevole.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ovviamente sono a pezzi e mi merito di esserlo.
> Non ho scusanti ma *so che ho fatto quel che ho fatto per migliorare la nostra situazione famigliare.*
> Non so che fare. Amo lui e amo la nostra famiglia.


Ma sta cazzata te la racconti da sola o c'è pure qualcuno che ti crede? :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se la tua capa fosse bona?
> Faresti l'utile e il dilettevole.


Sani principi


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Danny, ne caso  specifico io penso che sia stata una "scelta consapevole", ha approfittato di una situazione che riteneva vantaggiosa *per la sua famiglia.*
> Non rispondendo all' ultima tua domanda mi sa che gli estremi di una denuncia non ci sono.



Per sé.
La sua famiglia non è stata coinvolta né prima né dopo e quando ha scoperto tutto sembra non abbia così tanto apprezzato i vantaggi.
Anch'io penso non ci siano gli estremi per una denuncia, ma vorrei più chiarimenti per comprendere meglio la situazione.
Tutto è comunque soggettivo: il marito avrebbe potuto anche mostrare solidarietà nei suoi confronti, all'apprendere le motivazioni.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se la tua capa fosse bona?
> Faresti l'utile e il dilettevole.


Non accetterei favoristi.  Mi sembra il minimo.
Per rispetto verso me stesso e i colleghi.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sani principi


Certo è dura. Ma fra un tradimento e una trombata di straforo c'è differenza.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> forse hai ragione tu o forse no....una situazione talmente al di fuori del mio pensare che non saprei...


Frank stai dicendo che ti potresti, alla scoperta, fidare di una persona che per un suo ( o famiglia) tornaconto non si fa scrupoli ad andare a letto con il suo capo?????????


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non accetterei favoristi.  Mi sembra il minimo.
> Rispetto verso me stesso e i colleghi.


Ok ma comunque se trombi bene la tua capa avrà un occhio di riguardo.


----------



## delfino curioso (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il marito se la sia presa , non solo per la scopata per ottenere favoritismi, ma sopratutto perchè ha riconosciuto nella moglie una persona  estranea al suo fianco.
> Il vero tradimento è scoprire questo lato oscuto


Io non ho capito ancora se il marito sappia il vero motivo del tradimento.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ok ma comunque se trombi bene la tua capa avrà un occhio di riguardo.


Ma non dovrebbe averlo. Sarebbe veramente sbagliato. Ed esiste comunque la possibilità di rifiutare.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Febbraio 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non andresti presa a calci in culo perché ti sei scopata quell'altro, andresti presa a calci in culo perché non te la sei saputa gestire. La Vera mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di tuo marito mica è il tradimento. È il fatto che non hai saputo tenere i casini lontani da casa.


Parole sante.


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Frank stai dicendo che ti potresti, alla scoperta, fidare di una persona che per un suo ( o famiglia) tornaconto non si fa scrupoli ad andare a letto con il suo capo?????????



non è così semplice....allora mi dovrei fidare di una persona che mi ha preso per il culo per 10 mesi? eppure sto cercando di farlo....e con piacere per ora....piacere per l adesso mica perché trombava in giro


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io non ho capito ancora se il marito sappia il vero motivo del tradimento.


io lo davo per scontato


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non dovrebbe averlo. Sarebbe veramente sbagliato. Ed esiste comunque la possibilità di rifiutare.


Danny quanti o quante trovano un tornaconto dalle loro relazioni extra.
Chi affetto chi soldi ecc.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> non è così semplice....allora mi dovrei fidare di una persona che mi ha preso per il culo per 10 mesi? eppure sto cercando di farlo....e con piacere per ora....piacere per l adesso mica perché trombava in giro


E' facile per chiunque cedere per amore, ovvero per una forte attrazione, in certi momenti della vita.
Diverso è scopare qua e là, quando capita, per vari motivi, senza dare troppa importanza a quello che si fa, senza grandi spinte emotive, o per calcolo.
Come per  qualsiasi crimine commesso per futili motivi, che costituiscono un aggravante, ci sono tradimenti che mettono in luce aspetti sconosciuti delle persone che rendono difficile trovare un compromesso quando emergono.
Chi mi trovo davanti?
La stessa persona o qualcuno che non ho mai conosciuto?


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Danny quanti o quante trovano un tornaconto dalle loro relazioni extra.
> *Chi affetto chi sold*i ecc.


Ok, ma non sono la stessa cosa.
E' molto diverso relazionarmi con una per affetto rispetto a farlo per soldi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Pure la gnocca andava bene


ooohhh ma non ti va mai bene una gnocca!!!!

Non suona bene però!


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che il marito se la sia presa , non solo per la scopata per ottenere favoritismi, ma sopratutto perchè ha riconosciuto nella moglie una persona  estranea al suo fianco.
> Il vero tradimento è scoprire questo lato oscuto





danny ha detto:


> Essere traditi per motivi futili - la scopata occasionale di una sera - o per ambizioni lavorative personali di qualsiasi motivo, è proprio dimostrare di dare pochissima importanza al legame di fedeltà stipulato col marito, che si palesa di voler rompere in qualsiasi caso di necessità.


Quoto


oriente70 ha detto:


> Mejo motivi futili .... Che ammmore
> Se uno si innamora dell'amante cojona il coniuge .... E c'è differenza ....
> Se devo fare una cosa per il coniuge è sempre al primo posto .... La trombata la faccio dopo...
> 
> Cojonare il coniuge e starsene con l'amante è peggio


Tra i futili motivi e l’ammore C’è un mare di sfumature 


danny ha detto:


> Non accetterei favoristi.  Mi sembra il minimo.
> Per rispetto verso me stesso e i colleghi.


Quoto


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io non ho capito ancora se il marito sappia il vero motivo del tradimento.


mi pare di aver capito di sì. Però sai , io leggo un po qui, un po là ed è facile che non capisco un cazzo/gnocca vedi tu!


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, ma non sono la stessa cosa.
> E' molto diverso relazionarmi con una per affetto rispetto a farlo per soldi.


Per me è peggio sapere che in una coppia si scelga l'amante, e la controparte si usa all'occorrenza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi pare di aver capito di sì. Però sai , io leggo un po qui, un po là ed è facile che non capisco un *cazzo/gnocca* vedi tu!


Parità anche nel turpiloquio!
Che mondo emozionante quello attuale!


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Adesso vai a vedere che è colpa del marito



NON HO detto colpa, ma che lei non deve sentirsi in colpa verso di lui, solo con sé stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Per me è peggio sapere che in una coppia si scelga l'amante, e la controparte si usa all'occorrenza.


Questo credo sia il peggio per chiunque


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ooohhh ma non ti va mai bene una gnocca!!!!
> 
> Non suona bene però!


La gnocca non suona.... La gnocca profuma.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
> Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
> Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
> Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
> ...


Hai fatto benissimo. Non ti crucciare. Il tempo che passi con tua figlia non ha prezzo. 
Tutti noi, tutti i giorni, scendiamo a compromessi più o meno grandi per vivere, lavorare, guadagnare, schivare rompimenti di cazzo, poterci permettere quello che desideriamo, che vogliamo dare ai nostri figli, ecc.
Il tuo crea un po' di scalpore ai moralizzatori perchè è inerente il tabù-sesso. Le stronzate sono essenzialmente due: 1) averlo fatto trapelare a casa 2) prima la moneta (la ricompensa), poi il cammello (la cicciabbaffa).


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Tra i futili motivi e l’ammore C’è un mare di sfumature
> 
> ...


Non guardo le sfumature ... Vado al sodo ... Le sfumature le lascio a chi usa il pennello


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La gnocca non suona.... La gnocca profuma.


 però la trombi, perciò suona


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> però la trombi, perciò suona


[emoji448][emoji397] non è uno strumento a fiato ... Di solito è a percussione


----------



## Nocciola (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo. Non ti crucciare. Il tempo che passi con tua figlia non ha prezzo.
> Tutti noi, tutti i giorni, scendiamo a compromessi più o meno grandi per vivere, lavorare, guadagnare, schivare rompimenti di cazzo, poterci permettere quello che desideriamo, che vogliamo dare ai nostri figli, ecc.
> Il tuo crea un po' di scalpore ai moralizzatori perchè è inerente il tabù-sesso. Le stronzate sono essenzialmente due: 1) averlo fatto trapelare a casa 2) prima la moneta (la ricompensa), poi il cammello (la cicciabbaffa).


Bentornato 
Sei stato evocato più volte


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> NON HO detto colpa, ma che lei *non deve sentirsi in colpa verso di lui*, solo con sé stessa.


Hai la febbre?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> [emoji448][emoji397] non è uno strumento a fiato ... Di solito è a percussione


quindi la sbatti


----------



## disincantata (26 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Hai la febbre?


CALDO SI,  la febbre  non credo.
Se mi ossessioni per il part-time, fino ad esaurirmi, io pago le conseguenze delle mie scelte sbagliate e basta.

Poi a me non capiterebbe mai, con io carattere che  ho.  Ma a me.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo. Non ti crucciare. Il tempo che passi con tua figlia non ha prezzo.
> Tutti noi, tutti i giorni, scendiamo a compromessi più o meno grandi per vivere, lavorare, guadagnare, schivare rompimenti di cazzo, poterci permettere quello che desideriamo, che vogliamo dare ai nostri figli, ecc.
> Il tuo crea un po' di scalpore ai moralizzatori *perchè è inerente il tabù-sesso*. Le stronzate sono essenzialmente due: 1) averlo fatto trapelare a casa 2) prima la moneta (la ricompensa), poi il cammello (la cicciabbaffa).


Ma no.
Rompe un po' il cazzo da sempre sta storia che si possono avere favori in campo professionale se usi il sesso o se lecchi bene il culo. Poi finisce che nei posti giusti ci trovi sempre persone sbagliate capitate lì per avere unto bene.
Magari dare più importanza a come uno lavora soltanto, no?
Non esiste che per ottenere un part-time si debba usare il sesso.
Non esiste sia per chi lo fa sia per chi non vuole o può farlo. 
Ma pure chi lo concede, che merda di persona deve essere uno che fa sesso con una a cui fa schifo?
L'ambito professionale dovrebbe avere una sua etica. E' palese che non avvenga questo, lo sappiamo tutti, ma non posso comunque dichiarare che sia accettabile solo perché è un comportamento diffuso.
Se si accettano compromessi, bisognerebbe avere anche abbastanza forza per sopportare le conseguenze, che non coinvolgono solo il marito, ma anche i rapporti sul luogo di lavoro.
In tal senso anche sfogarsi con altre persone è stato di un'ingenuità imperdonabile.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> CALDO SI,  la febbre  non credo.
> Se mi ossessioni per il part-time, fino ad esaurirmi, io pago le conseguenze delle mie scelte sbagliate e basta.
> 
> Poi a me non capiterebbe mai, con io carattere che  ho.  Ma a me.


Quindi se, facciamo un esempio, io mi lamento di una tua amica, un giorno si e l'altro no, perché NON LA SOPPORTO (credimi, NON LA SOPPORTO) e tu la uccidi e vai in galera, devo recitare il mea culpa?
:carneval:
PS: non ha mai parlato di part time...


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi la sbatti


Anche


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Rompe un po' il cazzo da sempre sta storia che si possono avere favori in campo professionale se usi il sesso o se lecchi bene il culo. Poi finisce che nei posti giusti ci trovi sempre persone sbagliate capitate lì per avere unto bene.
> Magari dare più importanza a come uno lavora soltanto, no?
> Non esiste che per ottenere un part-time si debba usare il sesso.
> ...


In linea di principio non dovrebbe esistere, concordo. 
Ma siccome esiste, ha fatto bene. 
Tu parli dell'Eden, io parlo del mondo.



> Se si accettano compromessi, bisognerebbe avere anche abbastanza forza per sopportare le conseguenze, che non coinvolgono solo il marito, ma anche i rapporti sul luogo di lavoro.
> In tal senso anche sfogarsi con altre persone è di un'ingenuità imperdonabile.


Ah certo.


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> [emoji448][emoji397] non è uno strumento a fiato ... Di solito è a percussione



la puoi suonare anche come lo " scacciapensieri" o marranzano......è poliedrica


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> la puoi suonare anche come lo " scacciapensieri" o marranzano......è poliedrica


 la chitarrina di Arbore


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> In linea di principio non dovrebbe esistere, concordo.
> Ma siccome esiste, ha fatto bene.
> *Tu parli dell'Eden, io parlo del mondo*.
> 
> ...


Mi chiedo: ma è così perché non ci sappiano opporre a questi compromessi oppure perché ci fa comodo approfittarcene?
In ogni caso, noi tutti abbiamo avuto a che fare con situazioni di questo tipo.
Se una persona ha scelto di non aderire a compromessi, è ovvio che a un certo punto della vita si metta a fare delle valutazioni e, al di là dell'integrità morale che pensa di avere conservato, si chieda a quanto abbia rinunciato sul piano materiale.
E se è davvero utile per sé stessi non scendere a compromessi. 

Ma la domanda corretta invece è: sappiamo farlo?

In questo caso io vedo che il marito non ha apprezzato quello che lei dichiara aver fatto per la famiglia.
E' già un prendere le distanze dalla scelta di lei, scelta che in fin dei conti potrebbe portare dei vantaggi anche a lui.
Infatti lei ha fatto male i suoi conti. Se ti inserisci in logiche di questo tipo, non basta sapere che così va il mondo, devi anche vere le palle per gestirle. Il che vuol dire anche saper superare indenni i giudizi, sia propri che altrui.
Quindi per me comunque lei non ha fatto bene, non è il tipo adatto per questo genere di cose.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> la puoi suonare anche come lo " scacciapensieri" o marranzano......è poliedrica


Po' esse che suona in due : una il clarinetto e l'altro il Tom tom.


----------



## francoff (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mi chiedo: ma è così perché non ci sappiano opporre a questi compromessi oppure perché ci fa comodo approfittarcene?
> In ogni caso, noi tutti abbiamo avuto a che fare con situazioni di questo tipo.
> Se una persona ha scelto di non aderire a compromessi, è ovvio che a un certo punto della vita si metta a fare delle valutazioni e, al di là dell'integrità morale che pensa di avere conservato, si chieda a quanto abbia rinunciato sul piano materiale.
> E* se è davvero utile per sé stessi non scendere a compromessi*. Ma la domanda corretta invece è: sappiamo farlo?
> ...


perché lui si sente parte lesa....se lei avesse fatto qualcosa di scorretto verso i colleghi ma non verso di lui , vorrei vedere se la reazione del marito è la stessa


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi pare di aver capito di sì. Però sai , io leggo un po qui, un po là ed è facile che non capisco un cazzo/gnocca vedi tu!


Bisex pure tu?


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo. Non ti crucciare. Il tempo che passi con tua figlia non ha prezzo.
> Tutti noi, tutti i giorni, scendiamo a compromessi più o meno grandi per vivere, lavorare, guadagnare, schivare rompimenti di cazzo, poterci permettere quello che desideriamo, che vogliamo dare ai nostri figli, ecc.
> Il tuo crea un po' di scalpore ai moralizzatori perchè è inerente il tabù-sesso. Le stronzate sono essenzialmente due: 1) averlo fatto trapelare a casa 2) prima la moneta (la ricompensa), poi il cammello (la cicciabbaffa).


2 vero per le professioniste...


----------



## The guardian (26 Febbraio 2018)

Killerina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono nuova del forum.
> Ho tradito. Ho tradito per convenienza. Perché pensavo che la persona con cui ho tradito mio marito potesse aiutarmi nel lavoro.
> Si,forse la parola corretta per definire questo comportamento è prostituzione. È successo solo una volta ma è successo. E credetemi mentre lo facevo mi sentivo un verme.
> Mio marito l’ha scoperto e sul momento mi ha subito annunciato la separazione.
> ...


minchia ti fossi almeno divertita..... hai giocato il jolly del tradimento e dell'essere beccata e non ti sei nemmeno divertita


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> In linea di principio non dovrebbe esistere, concordo.
> Ma siccome esiste, ha fatto bene.
> Tu parli dell'Eden, io parlo del mondo.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION] :up:


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> perché lui si sente parte lesa....se lei avesse fatto qualcosa di scorretto verso i colleghi ma non verso di lui , vorrei vedere se la reazione del marito è la stessa


Se mia moglie mi confidasse pesanti scorrettezze verso altre persone, non avrei remore nel farglielo notare. E disapproverei comunque il suo comportamento, come lei farebbe altrettanto con me.
Si sceglie di stare insieme a persone che non siano troppo distanti da noi per visione delle cose della vita.
Ovviamente qui c'è anche il tradimento, quindi la faccenda diventa più pesante.
Se lui fosse stato come lei, avrebbe compreso le sue motivazioni e valutato la cosa per i benefici che potrebbe portare. Un sacrificio per stare meglio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Febbraio 2018)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Bisex pure tu?


noooooo, per accontentare chi non ama il cazzo


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo. Non ti crucciare. Il tempo che passi con tua figlia non ha prezzo.
> Tutti noi, tutti i giorni, scendiamo a compromessi più o meno grandi per vivere, lavorare, guadagnare, schivare rompimenti di cazzo, poterci permettere quello che desideriamo, che vogliamo dare ai nostri figli, ecc.
> Il tuo crea un po' di scalpore ai moralizzatori perchè è inerente il tabù-sesso. Le stronzate sono essenzialmente due: 1) averlo fatto trapelare a casa 2) prima la moneta (la ricompensa), poi il cammello (la cicciabbaffa).


Ciao president, bentornato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rock:


----------



## spleen (26 Febbraio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Mi chiedo: ma è così perché non ci sappiano opporre a questi compromessi oppure perché ci fa comodo approfittarcene?*
> In ogni caso, noi tutti abbiamo avuto a che fare con situazioni di questo tipo.
> Se una persona ha scelto di non aderire a compromessi, è ovvio che a un certo punto della vita si metta a fare delle valutazioni e, al di là dell'integrità morale che pensa di avere conservato, si chieda a quanto abbia rinunciato sul piano materiale.
> E se è davvero utile per sé stessi non scendere a compromessi.
> ...


Perchè godiamo tutti di un senso di inferiorità di fronte alle situazioni che non riteniamo comunque per coscienza accettabili.


----------



## perplesso (26 Febbraio 2018)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Hai fatto benissimo. Non ti crucciare. Il tempo che passi con tua figlia non ha prezzo.
> Tutti noi, tutti i giorni, scendiamo a compromessi più o meno grandi per vivere, lavorare, guadagnare, schivare rompimenti di cazzo, poterci permettere quello che desideriamo, che vogliamo dare ai nostri figli, ecc.
> Il tuo crea un po' di scalpore ai moralizzatori perchè è inerente il tabù-sesso. Le stronzate sono essenzialmente due: 1) averlo fatto trapelare a casa 2) prima la moneta (la ricompensa), poi il cammello (la cicciabbaffa).


quello che mi indispone è che quando le ho chiesto se almeno avesse ottenuto quello per cui si era concessa, ha risposto che non lo sa ancora....


----------



## Annina123 (26 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> quello che mi indispone è che quando le ho chiesto se almeno avesse ottenuto quello per cui si era concessa, ha risposto che non lo sa ancora....


A me mette ansia...


----------

